# Máy, thiết bị và sản phẩm khác > Điện - Điện tử - Tự động hóa >  Điện trở pull-up cho Encoder.

## ducduy9104

Chào các bác. Em có con encoder 500c/t; 5V có 8 dây, 2 dây nguồn là 5V và GND, 6 dây còn lại là A, A-; B, B-; Z, Z-. Theo em tìm hiểu thì các loại encoder thông thường trên thị trường như con Faulhaber này http://hshop.vn/dc-motor-with-encoder thì chỉ có 2 dây ra kênh A,B nên phải có điện trở kéo lên ở tín hiệu lấy ra và điện trở hạn dòng cho led phát 120Ohm. Còn con encoder của em có 4 dây cho 2 kênh A,B vậy thì phải mắc làm sao? Có phải là 2 dây này giống như chân ra con opto không và mắc thêm cái trở 10k vào ngõ vào A, A- nối với GND? Em mới tập tành các bác giải đáp hộ, em xin cám ơn.

----------


## cuongmay

đơn giản là chân A- B- sẽ là chân A B đã được qua cổng đảo . nếu bạn có mạch vào vi sai thì dùng 4 dây còn mạch thông thường thì chỉ cần 2 dây AB là đủ .

----------

ducduy9104

----------


## nhatson

dây enconder mà dài thì phải dùng blance , con nhận thường là 26ls32

----------

ducduy9104

----------

